# Foam guns



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Any of the foam products out their perform any where near as well as claimed? Always see em at the farm progress shows but usually are over $500 with the gun included. This poor guys shoulders are about shot and scrubbing the hopper bottom to get the salt off is getting old.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

No need to spend that much! Don't buy any of the cheap ones as they don't perform, but any gun between $50 & 100 will do the job.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Trillium Farm said:


> No need to spend that much! Don't buy any of the cheap ones as they don't perform, but any gun between $50 & 100 will do the job.


 So which product though? You watch the videos at the farm shows and they are foaming down a filthy tractor and it looks showroom new when rinsed off.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

mlappin said:


> So which product though? You watch the videos at the farm shows and they are foaming down a filthy tractor and it looks showroom new when rinsed off.


Just saw the post, sorry for the late reply!

I did some research for a friend last summer and any foam gun for automotive use will do the job, I leaned toward this one as it is made in Canada and the company has a great R & D dept it's called Silver Wax, it may not be known in the US.

https://silverwax.ca/en/auto/fusil-moussant-a-basse-pression/it's a low pressure one

https://silverwax.ca/en/auto/fusil-moussant-haute-pression/High pressure one





 this is a video just to give you an idea.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So a foam cannon off Amazon does make an obscene amount of foam

What actual product have people found that performs near as well as claimed.


----------

